Ask HN: Are there any cryptocurrency whitepapers that excite you? - roadbeats
======
tromp
The MimbleWimble paper is pretty exciting, opening up a whole new way to
transact with both privacy and scalability.

------
nuclx
The Quantstamp whitepaper.

